# Driveway advice



## atbalfour

Hi folks,

I live in a new build development all with loose stone driveways. As to be expected these stones get caught in the tyre tread when reversing in and out and after no time the driveway looks bare again. It's also a pain to wash the car on.

I have been looking into getting tarmac put down. Area is only 31sqm but I have had quotes ranging from £900 up to £2k.

The £900 quote is from a company with decent reviews on Facebook but using basic SMA, but another part of the development was getting resurfaced and given they are on site they are quoting £430 to do it before they finish up tomorrow. I presume they'd use whatever material goes down on roads.

There is a very slight gradient, I have no idea if I should be concerned about draining issues use of chemicals etc.

Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Andy from Sandy

Tar on a hot summer day. Soft and sticky on the bottom of your shoes. Not good.

Solvents like Tardis or anything that contains petroleum distillates is going to activate the tar.

I have the small blocks but have to put up with weeds growing through the gaps.

Concrete with a pattern pressed into it.


----------



## atbalfour

Andy from Sandy said:


> Tar on a hot summer day. Soft and sticky on the bottom of your shoes. Not good.
> 
> Solvents like Tardis or anything that contains petroleum distillates is going to activate the tar.
> 
> I have the small blocks but have to put up with weeds growing through the gaps.
> 
> Concrete with a pattern pressed into it.


Hi Andy - is that not the same with Asphalt, Resin and similar though?


----------



## macca666

I've had tarmac down for years can't remember how much I paid but still more than happy with it. No issues of it melting and I've random white chips in it to break it up.

I looked at various including patterned concrete, monoblock etc and ended up going with tarmac


----------



## Gas head

Hey atbalfour before you get anything done, would advise checking that you have the right to do this it might be subject to planning conditions for the development of the housing for SUDs, especially as its a new development, worth checking as it is enforced.
block paving would normally be ok though.


----------



## garage_dweller

Andy from Sandy said:


> Tar on a hot summer day. Soft and sticky on the bottom of your shoes. Not good.
> 
> Solvents like Tardis or anything that contains petroleum distillates is going to activate the tar.
> 
> I have the small blocks but have to put up with weeds growing through the gaps.
> 
> Concrete with a pattern pressed into it.


I've had a tarmac drive for 22 years, never had an issue with it melting or using detailing products

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baxlin

X2 about checking whether/what’s allowed, doesn’t it now have to be porous?

I had block paving done a few years ago, it’s fine if you keep on top of the weeds. Also, unless there’s a good solid subsurface, (which fortunately mine has) you’ll finish up with tramlines if you park your car in the same place all the time, just like my neighbour.


----------



## Alan W

baxlin said:


> X2 about checking whether/what's allowed, doesn't it now have to be porous?


Definitely check local regulations because water run off may need to be controlled and block paving may need to be permeable type.

Alan W


----------



## MDC250

Maybe get smaller stone chippings? With a solid base you only want a shallow top dressing. Don’t lose that much from my drive, has cost me maybe £10 a year if that in replacement top ups.


----------



## fatdazza

You will not need planning permission if a new or replacement driveway of any size uses permeable (or porous) surfacing which allows water to drain through, such as gravel, permeable concrete block paving or porous asphalt, or if the rainwater is directed to a lawn or border to drain naturally.

If the surface to be covered is more than five square metres planning permission will be needed for laying traditional, impermeable driveways that do not provide for the water to run to a permeable area.

Read more about important issues to consider and more detailed practical advice in 'Guidance on the permeable surfacing of front gardens' from Gov.uk.


----------



## atbalfour

Drove round some local new build developments similar to ours - not saying it's right but there were plenty without any form of drainage or run off. Typical tarmac surfaces too, not permeable in any way. Whether planning permission was granted for those I don't know. Also don't know how they would enforce something like that without going around with a hose.

There are too many ifs and buts at this stage I think.. I'm sceptical that they seemed happy to lay the tarmac over my existing stone driveway, I would have assumed they'd need removed or worst case compacted first. Regardless of regulations I'm also concerned about drainage especially using pre-washes, fallout removers etc. regularly on friends and family cars.


----------



## fatdazza

Ok lots to go on with your post:

All new developments, as part of their planning permission will need to consider surface water run-off.

Some developments will use impermeable surfaces and use "sustainable urban drainage" solutions to prevent surface water run off causing flooding or overloading of sewers.

Some will use permeable surfaces - when you look at them, tarmac looks like tarmac, but can you tell the difference between permeable tarmac and non permeable tarmac?

On enforcement, yes the local authority may not investigate, but do you want to take a chance that you may have to dig up your drive if "found out"

When selling your house you may be required to answer questions about modifications to your property, would you be comfortable disclosing or not, bearing in mind you could be held financially liable for any mis-statements?

On a practical note, any driveway will require a suitable sub-base. Like detailing, if your prep is bad, the final finish will either be bad or will not last. Therefore beware of anyone offering to do a cheap deal by putting down a layer of tarmac over your existing drive.


----------



## Demented

fatdazza said:


> On a practical note, any driveway will require a suitable sub-base. . Therefore beware of anyone offering to do a cheap deal by putting down a layer of tarmac over your existing drive.


Spot on; I couldn't agree more..... also, is it wise to consider those offering to lay asphalt Driveways via FB ?

After all; you get what you pay for and on the cheap, normally means paying twice.

A reputable Asphalt Driveway Company would normally offer an Insurance/ Trade Association backed Warranty, usually 10 or 15 years.


----------



## Tykebike

atbalfour said:


> I'm sceptical that they seemed happy to lay the tarmac over my existing stone driveway, I would have assumed they'd need removed or worst case compacted first.


You are right to be sceptical and don't assume anything, get a method statement and a full specification from anyone who you are considering to do the work. Remember ASSUME - makes an ass of you and me.


----------



## atbalfour

Cheers folks, decided to hold fire and get a few more quotes including proper foundations and either porous materials or drainage.


----------



## ollienoclue

We have small gravel, it's a nightmare, a good storm of rain sees it flowing down the drive. Tempted to scoop it all up and have a layer of tar put down with gravel pressed into it- quieter, gravel can't move. Anyone know what work is involved?


----------

